# Big Tuna Apps



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Big Tuna Apps is underway. "Like" us on Facebook to receive product discounts, promotional codes, and the latest development updates: http://www.facebook.com/bigtunaapps


Current Project: TFPA, arriving summer 2012 for iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S (will need testers once final code is ready). Cannot go into a lot of details on the project at this point, but hope to provide some in the upcoming weeks via Facebook & Twitter. Be safe out there. 


www.bigtunaapps.com
http://www.facebook.com/bigtunaapps
Twitter: @bigtunaapps


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

ill be a tester


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks TugFisher. I will hopefully be in touch soon.


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Live on the App Store!*

We are now live on the App store with our flagship TFPA:


http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/float-plan/id515421694?ls=1&mt=8



Don't forget to LIKE us on Facebook or follow us on Twitter for all sorts of boating & fishing news.

http://www.facebook.com/bigtunaapps
https://twitter.com/BigTunaApps

http://thefloatplanapp.com/


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jhelms7 said:


> We are now live on the App store with our flagship TFPA:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/float-plan/id515421694?ls=1&mt=8
> 
> ...


Just bought it. it looks pretty cool so far. Will post how I like it soon as I use it.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome! Pm sent...


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys. I appreciate the support and look forward to hearing your feedback. 

CootCommander - you have a PM reply.


----------

